

An open platform to connect people and things (ThingSpeak) - fosk
https://thingspeak.com/

======
asymptotic
I spent five minutes on the site and couldn't find a single link that lead to
a section saying "ThingSpeak is...". So what is this? An API framework for
user-facing devices? The "Documentation" page comes close...I now know it
talks over HTTP, but...what? I don't even know.

It still surprises me that so many sites fail to clearly articulate a) what
they do, and b) why I should be interesting in what they do. IMO it smacks of
egocentrism and arrogance.

